# Oberoi (Udaivilas - India): Hotel Hardline



## Abishai100 (Jul 22, 2017)

The Oberoi Udaivilas luxury hotel in Udaipur (India) boasts spectacular views and unbelievable rooms and highlights why non-Western countries thrive in the tourism industry.

When you go to such countries, you might be concerned about crime, overpopulation, and esoteric monuments, and the governments of these countries know that so they invest in hotels which is why arguably you find the world's best hotels in countries such as India, Thailand, and Singapore.

Most of these 5-star luxury hotels also boast incredible cuisine/restaurants.

The Oberoi Udaivilas has become an international tourism symbol of hospitality excellence, perhaps because the experience of staying there is like immersing yourself in the escapism of a real vacation.

Now that everything is 'WiFi-chic,' you can imagine that the experience of staying in even an ancient-world design oriented hotel such as the Oberoi Udaivilas is suddenly...cosmopolitan.

This is really a great 'angle' for Third World economics optimism.

It seems that the travel/tourism industry can benefit greatly from modernism commerce-gauged culture-exchange.

So the question is, how can we tourists benefit from such offerings before the 'capitalism-schemers' standardize everything?

Anyways, it's all good for commerce regardless, so I'm planning a 'world-savvy' travel-report: first two stops --- India and Belgium.


====

TRUMP: Boy, the hotels in the Far East are incredible!
CARTER: They really compare to some of the lavish casinos in Atlantic City and Las Vegas.
TRUMP: I know it. The ones in India are like marble monuments themselves...
CARTER: Travel-oriented films such as _French Kiss_ and _L'Auberge Espagnole_ have become popular!
TRUMP: Netflix and airlines offer traffic-minded world-citizens convenient access to 'culture-windows.'
CARTER: It's why commerce has been linked to politics (e.g., Al Jazeera TV).
TRUMP: Maybe our government should invest in exporting intellectual properties (i.e., Disney).
CARTER: EuroDisney never really took off, but there's a Burger King in Afghanistan now!
TRUMP: I bet Tom Cruise and Tom Hanks really like Planet Hollywood in Amsterdam...
CARTER: Everyone knows about 'capitalism amenities' (e.g., Oberoi Udaivilas).

====


----------

